# RS685 with Jagwire hoses...



## mattsavage (Apr 25, 2007)

I know Jagwire doesn't have a specific fit kit for the RS685 or 785 brakes, so I was wondering if anyone has experimented with one of the mountain quick fit kits? I was looking at the HFA301 kit for the older xtr975/xt775 brakes. Since both the caliper and levers are female threaded on the RS685, this kit looked like the closest fit.
If not, has anyone else heard of other aftermarket hose kits for these brakes?

Reason: I want to use a different colored hose, something other than black.  My bike is already murdered out, needs some pop.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

mattsavage said:


> I know Jagwire doesn't have a specific fit kit for the RS685 or 785 brakes, so I was wondering if anyone has experimented with one of the mountain quick fit kits? I was looking at the HFA301 kit for the older xtr975/xt775 brakes. Since both the caliper and levers are female threaded on the RS685, this kit looked like the closest fit.
> If not, has anyone else heard of other aftermarket hose kits for these brakes?
> 
> Reason: I want to use a different colored hose, something other than black. My bike is already murdered out, needs some pop.


Just noticed on the Jagwire 2016 website that they list the RS685 lever and R785 brakes as compatible with the NFA301 quit fit kit. I am going to call and verify this on Tuesday.


----------



## mattsavage (Apr 25, 2007)

Interesting, I would have thought it was the hfa310 kit because the face of the shimano needle is flat, not convexed as on the jagwire needle...


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Just got this today. You were half right. I just ordered the parts today, and will post a follow up. 


> The HFA301 kit is not compatible with the Shimano RS685/R785 systems. While we are working on getting a kit spec'd for those brakes, there are options available currently depending on which Shimano caliper you have.
> 
> Initially, Shimano released the brake sets with a BR-R785 caliper, where the hose connects via a 90-degree banjo fitting. If this is the caliper you have, you can use an HFA306 Quick Fit kit (Mountain Pro Quick-Fit™ Adaptor Kits | Jagwire). But, instead of using the included compression nut and needle insert, you would need to replace them with HFA303 nuts and HFA304 needles (Combo Kit Refills | Jagwire). The ones included in the HFA306 kit are not correct for the ST-RS685 levers.
> 
> ...


----------



## mattsavage (Apr 25, 2007)

spookyload said:


> Just got this today. You were half right. I just ordered the parts today, and will post a follow up.


Yeah, they sent me that same response. But the face of the needles supplied by shimano are flat, not convexed like the hfa304. I tried fitting the shimano needles into the jagwire hose but the I.D. of the Jagwire is smaller than that of shimano. 

I would question them about the difference in physical appearance of the needles. I would think the HFA307 refill kit is what we'd want...


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Little update. The LBS just called Jagwire. Of course they didn't answer and the LBS got the email response 2 days later like I did. Long story short, they actually don't have stock of the HFA 303 or 304. They had a few on warranty replacement stock they are sending. I was able to find both online from RCZ Bike Shop in Luxembourg. They were cheap there, so I ordered a few of each just in case the ones the LBS is getting me works. I also found the parts on ebay from TeamSSX in Taiwan. No other source I could find for the 303 or 304. Will keep you posted.
JAGWIRE 2015 Spare Parts : Pair Compression Nuts for Shimano (JA7414)(HFA303) RCZ Bike Shop
TEAMSSX New Jagwire Compression Nut for Shimano HFA303 | eBay


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Parts just came from Jagwire. The heads are definitely rounded. Dan from Jagwire said these are the parts, so I will give it a shot. If it leaks like a beast, I will repost. Plan-b is forcing the Shimano insert into the Jagwire hose. I read that heating the insert facilitates this. Hope it doesn't come to that though.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Here are some pictures of the rear install.

View attachment 312129


View attachment 312130


And these are the parts I got from Jagwire.

View attachment 312131


----------



## MTBeers (May 11, 2006)

I'm curious if the HFA303 worked for you?


----------

